# Weird cures that work.



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Someone was complaining about having a smell on their hands they couldn't wash out. Reminded me a fix for that, that is very easy to do. Thought it might be a neat idea to start a thread where we can share and compare.

So there it is. Feel free to try it out and post some testimonials.

When you wash your hands rub them all over the stainless steel neck of the faucet (long one in the kitchen works best.) Something about the rubbing of the stainless steel draws out smells.

This works on bleach, onion, pretty much anything.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

sweet. 

How about when you the hiccups take a tall glass of water and put a butter knife in it, then stare at the knife crossing your eyes to do so while chugging the water, works everytime for me anyways. (i think its just a coded message for my brain to shut the hiccups off)


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> sweet.
> 
> How about when you the hiccups take a tall glass of water and put a butter knife in it, then stare at the knife crossing your eyes to do so while chugging the water, works everytime for me anyways. (i think its just a coded message for my brain to shut the hiccups off)


Another one that works for me... tilt your head to the side. Close your eyes and place your hands along side your face like you're sleeping. Take 10 deep, slow breaths.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

This works for me - hiccups - sit quiet, close eyes, think to self of pushing hiccups down into stomach and say over and over "these will end, these will end". Be very quiet and listen for next hiccup. They are gone! Works for me 99% of the time.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

I heard a story about hiccups once. A student would start hiccuping, and the professor would offer the student $20 if she did her next hiccup on command. No student was ever able to collect the $20 because each one stopped hiccuping. 

Disclaimer: unverified story. Do not blame me if you make this same offer to someone and lose $20 as a result.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Bear said:


> Another one that works for me... tilt your head to the side. Close your eyes and place your hands along side your face like you're sleeping. Take 10 deep, slow breaths.


I find what typically works for me should the glass of water method fail is to eat a spoonful of sugar.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

It's worked for me to jostle my uvula with a cotton swab to* rid the hiccups.*

*To clear the skin on your face:* here are some really easy things to do.
1. Severely limit butter, saturated fats, and frying fats. Replace with a better option like Olive or Canola oil (while still limiting the fried food).
2. Scrub your face with ground cinnamon (yes, the kind you sprinkle on toast). It burns a little bit, and it makes your nails a little dirty, but it really cleans out your pores.

I've done this successfully.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been putting yellow mustard on minor burns since I worked fast food as a teenager. It immediately takes away the pain and reduces blisters.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Trope said:


> I've been putting yellow mustard on minor burns since I worked fast food as a teenager. It immediately takes away the pain and reduces blisters.


with as often as i get burned, ill have to give this one a try.


----------



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

Eating Watermelon helps improve men in the pants. It's true.
(I'm not talking size)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

The best way to remove unwanted people is to cook seafood chowder and make sure to burn it. The smell should be sure to drive those people away.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> The best way to remove unwanted people is to cook seafood chowder and make sure to burn it. The smell should be sure to drive those people away.


But surely it drives away wanted people as well?


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> But surely it drives away wanted people as well?


That's why you only cook it if you want people to leave.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> The best way to remove unwanted people is to cook seafood chowder and make sure to burn it. The smell should be sure to drive those people away.


So does suddenly becoming a nudist.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland787 said:


> So does suddenly becoming a nudist.


Unless of course they want to join in.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Unless of course they want to join in.


Well if theyre willing to join in, then you go into 'orgy' mode, and if theyre still willing to join in, you bring in the dog...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland787 said:


> Well if theyre willing to join in, then you go into 'orgy' mode, and if theyre still willing to join in, you bring in the dog...


Of course, where would an orgy be without a dog?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Of course, where would an orgy be without a dog?


Well then you just bring in the monster machines and chains n ropes....that should scare off just about anybody thats 'unwanted'. If theyre willing to stick around after that, then i say theyre 'good to go'.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Roland787 said:


> Well then you just bring in the monster machines and chains n ropes....that should scare off just about anybody thats 'unwanted'. If theyre willing to stick around after that, then i say theyre 'good to go'.


Or, of course, you could go with the seafood chowder idea, that's so much simpler.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Or, of course, you could go with the seafood chowder idea, that's so much simpler.


Not as much fun tho. Plus this way you can figure out who to invite to your next 'party'.


----------

